# Albrights superb at playland park



## Neanderthal77 (May 17, 2014)

I picked this bike up recently and I'm trying to figure out the date and make of it.  I believe it was used as a rental for the park.  This is the only boys one that I have seen yet.  The Jp Albright bicycle shop is still open also 1914-2014.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## cyclingforlife (May 19, 2014)

*Nice find!*



 Just got this Albrights donated to our community bike shop from an estate in Mishawaka, Indiana. It is a girls frame iv very good codition but has been painted over.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 21, 2014)

*looks alot like this rollfast*

I borrowed this picture from another posting.  I'm pretty sure the Albright was made by rollfast just going off of looks.  Are there any rollfast fans to point me in the right direction?  I contacted the Albrights bike shop in mishawaka, Indiana and the great-grandson said that he believed the bikes were built in Michigan city.  But didn't have much more information after that.  Any info to help unravel the story of this bike will be greatly appreciated.


----------

